# Is Slim fast safe



## smileymehmood (Dec 31, 2014)

Hi guys,  I've been thinking about kick starting my diet with Slim fast.  Is it safe to use with Metformin? I've been looking on line for an answer but there are a lot of contradictions.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 31, 2014)

Hi smileymehmood, welcome to the forum  Haven't used it myself, but looking at the nutritional information the shakes do seem to contain a considerable amount of carbohydrate, the majority of which is sugar. This would have a very rapid effect on your blood glucose levels, which is not good, plus I believe too much carb taken with metformin may lead to worsened gastrointestinal problems. Slimfast may be OK for people without diabetes, but I doubt it would work well for a person with diabetes.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 1, 2015)

smileymehmood said:


> Hi guys,  I've been thinking about kick starting my diet with Slim fast.  Is it safe to use with Metformin? I've been looking on line for an answer but there are a lot of contradictions.



There's a cheaper option, just reduce the amount of carbs you are eating. As Northerner say's a lot of sugar and carbs in smlimfast so def not suitable for anyone with diabetes.


----------



## Medusa (Jan 1, 2015)

Alternatively try protein shakes which have a lower carb content. I quite like some of them and the ones I used had virtually no effect on my bloody sugar. Slim fast is a rubbish product in my opinion for anyone not just diabetics. Some slimming drinks are full of sugar if they aren't full of carbs. It always pays to ready the label very carefully.


----------



## AndBreathe (Jan 1, 2015)

The original Newcastle Diet (ND) used Optifast as its food replacement, with a view to weight loss and rapid reduction of a blood sugar levels.

You could compare the nutritional values of Optifast and Slimfast, initially.  The basis of the original ND was a short, sharp turnaround on glycaemia and not meant as a long term approach, so it might be a decent approach or comparison.


----------

